# Shocking new video on horse slaughter



## AnnaSh (27 April 2012)

I just came across this truly shocking video on horse slaughter. I cant believe Americans are still slaughtering horses. 

Some undercover investigators went to a horse auction in Iowa, and _then actually got on a horse trailer _ that was bringing horses to a slaughterhouse in Canada. These poor horses were on the trailer for a day and a half in the dead of winter, and of course the driver never gave them any food/water. Theres a video of the truck and the horses, and then some horrific footage of horses being killed in the slaughterhouse in Canada. There's one horse in the footageprobably a Belgianwho is shot 11 (!!!) times in the head before he dies.  Jillian Michaelsthe fitness trainer who does the Biggest Loseradopted a thoroughbred horse that the investigators rescued.   

Here's the website with the video if you're interested.  https://secure.peta.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=4089 They're having people write letters in to support the new horse slaughter bill.  People really need to know about this, and write letters in support.

I also found this article on Jillian Michaels and the horse she adopted.http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jillian-michaels-helps-rescue-racehorse-bound-slaughter-213000600.html


----------



## mhorses (27 April 2012)

I agree Merry Crisis

We are aware of this and we don't need reminded.

I sponsered a charity which prevents long-haul horse transportation and slaughter through Europe last year through H&H magazine.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 April 2012)

Thankyou for posting this  hopefully it will drum up some support.


----------



## rhino (27 April 2012)

AnnaSh said:



			I just came across this truly shocking video on horse slaughter. I cant believe Americans are still slaughtering horses.
		
Click to expand...

Are you against slaughter then?

More PETA stuff


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 April 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			Oh for gods sake get real.
		
Click to expand...

FOR GAWD SAKE YOU GET REAL. 

  Thats how support is normally brought to our attention .
   I repeat thanx for posting OP

 We all know about the famine in Africa but they still bombard us with appeals to send money out there , why dont they sent them contraceptives instead as if there are not enough kids in the world already.

 This is no different - OP wanted to share  this article , which is their prerogative , if you dont like it go annoy someone else in their post .Some of us are  grateful of this being brought into the light  .


----------



## Tiffany (27 April 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			First post, dont bother to post another. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Why not post - it's going on so not seeing doesn't make it go away


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 April 2012)

Tiffany said:



			Why not post - it's going on so not seeing doesn't make it go away 

Click to expand...

^5 well said Tiffany


----------



## mhorses (27 April 2012)

this is getting petty!!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 April 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			I am at the point of dispair, yes horses  get slaughtered. DO you eat MEAT?
		
Click to expand...

NO !!!!!!!!!!!! I can proudly say I am a vegetarian 35 years !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   does that answer your question?


 as mentioned in many posts over the years http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=531823


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 April 2012)

mhorses said:



			this is getting petty!!!
		
Click to expand...

I dont see why  !! some of us  have agreed with OP its going on so why not post it , nothing petty about that


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (27 April 2012)

This video is very sad  Horses i know have to end up at a slaughter house sometimes. 
But those people that shot them were so disrespctful.  Just think someone probably really loved that horse some time, and doesnt have a clue thats where they've ended up.  

Driven 500 miles and unable to open the back for anything is awful.  

Theres just no reason for it. 

Did Peta campaign to get the slaughter houses closed in the first place?


----------



## Moomin1 (28 April 2012)

It shouldn't be horse slaughter being questioned it is the transport and method of slaughter that should count.  

We all know that inadequate transport methods cause suffering to many horses and we also know that some overseas slaughterhouses are far than ideal in their practices.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (28 April 2012)

Yeah if you send them abroad, how can u know the slaughter house would be up to standard.


----------



## Clava (28 April 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			It shouldn't be horse slaughter being questioned it is the transport and method of slaughter that should count.  

We all know that inadequate transport methods cause suffering to many horses and we also know that some overseas slaughterhouses are far than ideal in their practices.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, the americans actually need more slaughter houses which are properly regulated.


----------



## danielledanielle (28 April 2012)

A lot of the problem is the conditions before the slaughter and as someone said, it needs to be more regulated.

Those slating the OP for posting need to learn a bit of respect, posting this isn't harming anybody so if you don't like it, don't bleeping well comment.


----------



## Jake10 (28 April 2012)

Clava said:



			Totally agree, the americans actually need more slaughter houses which are properly regulated.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you and shock horror I'm a vegetarian 

More regulated slaughter houses = less transport time = less stress on the horse and hopefully a humane death


----------



## perfect11s (28 April 2012)

AnnaSh said:



			I just came across this truly shocking video on horse slaughter. I cant believe Americans are still slaughtering horses. 

Some undercover investigators went to a horse auction in Iowa, and _then actually got on a horse trailer _ that was bringing horses to a slaughterhouse in Canada. These poor horses were on the trailer for a day and a half in the dead of winter, and of course the driver never gave them any food/water. Theres a video of the truck and the horses, and then some horrific footage of horses being killed in the slaughterhouse in Canada. There's one horse in the footageprobably a Belgianwho is shot 11 (!!!) times in the head before he dies.  Jillian Michaelsthe fitness trainer who does the Biggest Loseradopted a thoroughbred horse that the investigators rescued.   

Here's the website with the video if you're interested.  https://secure.peta.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=4089 They're having people write letters in to support the new horse slaughter bill.  People really need to know about this, and write letters in support.

I also found this article on Jillian Michaels and the horse she adopted.http://omg.yahoo.com/news/jillian-michaels-helps-rescue-racehorse-bound-slaughter-213000600.html

Click to expand...

I dont know how these PETA and other cretins dare !! they were stupid enough fight to have the slaughter houses in the US closed down!!! where did they think the unwanted horses would end up ??they are responsible for the cruelty of long distance transport to barbaric conditions in mexican and canadian faciltys  or for sick or old horses to be abandoned ,ABSULUTE BUNCH OF MUPPETS  they are dangerous idiots


----------



## Missmac (28 April 2012)

This video is awful, but what does PETA propose to do with all of the unwanted horses that go for slaughter? Did nobody have the foresight to see that closing the slaughter houses in America would be replaced by the export of live horses over the border? What did they think would happen?

I love horses, but Im also a realist. There are too many horses and not enough owners.

Who is it that said the road to hell is paved with good intentions?


----------



## amandap (28 April 2012)

Missmac said:



			Who is it that said the road to hell is paved with good intentions?
		
Click to expand...

It's attributed to Samuel Johnson but this is disputed I believe. Probably been corrupted/changed over the centuries.


----------



## ester (28 April 2012)

AnnaSh said:



			I cant believe Americans are still slaughtering horses.
		
Click to expand...

well they aren't which IMO is the biggest problem. If they were it would mean these horses don't need to be hauled to Canada or Mexico .


----------



## Count Oggy (28 April 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			First post, dont bother to post another. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

How eloquent. It's nice to know that people out there can offer constructive criticism without coming across as rude or brash. Maybe try starting a dialogue next time rather than shooting others down.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 April 2012)

As others have said...slaughter will happen, horses and any livestock do not just drop down peacefully to sleep. Like it or not, it will never stop.
Closing the slaughterhouses just means more journeys like this.
The best campaigning would be to get well run, well regulated slaughterhouses.

Also, before you fund PETA, be aware that they do not approve of horse sports or indeed 'ownership' of any animal and would quite prefer it if none of us had horses at all.


----------



## rhino (28 April 2012)

danielledanielle said:



			Those slating the OP for posting need to learn a bit of respect, posting this isn't harming anybody so if you don't like it, don't bleeping well comment.
		
Click to expand...

Equally you could say that if you don't want to hear other people's opinions, don't 'bleeping well' post on a public forum 

Agree totally CC


----------



## Holly Hocks (28 April 2012)

It's not the fact that these horses are being taken to a slaughter house - its' the way they're treated on the way there, and when they get there.  It should take one shot - and only one. It's not the horses going to the abbatoirs that disgusted me in the video, it's the moronic imbeciles that work there.  But I really do believe that what goes round comes round.


----------



## danielledanielle (28 April 2012)

rhino said:



			Equally you could say that if you don't want to hear other people's opinions, don't 'bleeping well' post on a public forum 

Agree totally CC 

Click to expand...

Roll your eyes all you want. Just think people need to respect and not be so rude!!


----------



## Fiona clark (28 April 2012)

Oh that's shameful eh?  Some people are unaware that this sort of thing goes on so it can only be a good thing that you remind us!  Sometimes people need to remember that we know you think you've seen it all but some of us have not x


----------



## Georgia8 (28 April 2012)

Wow, the ignorance of some people on here is rancid. Good on you AnnaSh for posting.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 April 2012)

Georgia8 said:



			Wow, the ignorance of some people on here is rancid. Good on you AnnaSh for posting.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's very ignorant of people to focus on the 'terrible' fact that horses are slaughtered, rather than the very real welfare issue of the poor transport and slaughter methods involved overseas.  Too many people get hung up on the fact that horses are slaughtered - that is not an issue if it is humanely carried out.


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 April 2012)

Bigger picture. Make slaughterhouses local, available, accessible, responsible and accountable and you will not have to watch videos like this one. Short journey, clean kill, minimal stress.


----------



## Georgia8 (28 April 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			I think it's very ignorant of people to focus on the 'terrible' fact that horses are slaughtered, rather than the very real welfare issue of the poor transport and slaughter methods involved overseas.  Too many people get hung up on the fact that horses are slaughtered - that is not an issue if it is humanely carried out.
		
Click to expand...

Chin up hunny. No reason to attack someone for caring. Put more effort into someone nasty and mean.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 April 2012)

Georgia8 said:



			Chin up hunny. No reason to attack someone for caring. Put more effort into someone nasty and mean. 

Click to expand...

I do hunny.  My career entails putting plenty of effort into addressing the nasty and mean!  

I am not attacking anyone - I am merely saying that attentions are misplaced when it comes to this subject.


----------



## patseyr (29 April 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Bigger picture. Make slaughterhouses local, available, accessible, responsible and accountable and you will not have to watch videos like this one. Short journey, clean kill, minimal stress.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.   I dont think anyone here agrees with the video, but putting horses to sleep in a humane way is sometimes the correct thing to do.


----------



## rhino (29 April 2012)

patseyr said:



			Exactly.   I dont think anyone here agrees with the video, but putting horses to sleep in a humane way is sometimes the correct thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

This. The whole reason things are as bad as they are in the US are because animal activists like PETA campaigned for the banning of slaughter. They are as much responsible for the terrible situation as anyone...


----------



## Dolcé (29 April 2012)

perfect11s said:



			I dont know how these PETA and other cretins dare !! they were stupid enough fight to have the slaughter houses in the US closed down!!! where did they think the unwanted horses would end up ??they are responsible for the cruelty of long distance transport to barbaric conditions in mexican and canadian faciltys  or for sick or old horses to be abandoned ,ABSULUTE BUNCH OF MUPPETS  they are dangerous idiots
		
Click to expand...


This, they closed down all the slaughterhouses and now their 'unwanted' are either dumped to die of starvation or transported into Canada, and I believe Mexico, to be slaughtered in less than ideal circumstances.  If PETA and other such organisations want to do something that will actually HELP  then they should be calling for legislation on breeding, worldwide problems with transporting to slaughter and reinstating licensed slaughter houses across America.

The aggression on this post is uncalled for!


----------



## rhino (29 April 2012)

Dolcé;10655256 said:
			
		


			If PETA and other such organisations want to do something that will actually HELP  then they should be calling for legislation on breeding, worldwide problems with transporting to slaughter and *reinstating licensed slaughter houses across America*.
		
Click to expand...

They now (reluctantly) are  I think they've realised their mistake. Well one mistake, they continue to make plenty more


----------



## Dolcé (29 April 2012)

Let's hope they get it done quickly and stop those poor animals being driven for days to their death.  I am afraid that PETA is one organisation I cannot abide, too many memories of the silly things they have done and been involved with.  The propaganda they use is very misleading and deflects from the bad enough truth!


----------



## rhino (29 April 2012)

Dolcé;10655280 said:
			
		


			Let's hope they get it done quickly and stop those poor animals being driven for days to their death.  I am afraid that PETA is one organisation I cannot abide, too many memories of the silly things they have done and been involved with.  The propaganda they use is very misleading and deflects from the bad enough truth!
		
Click to expand...

We can but hope...


----------



## perfect11s (29 April 2012)

Dolcé;10655256 said:
			
		


			This, they closed down all the slaughterhouses and now their 'unwanted' are either dumped to die of starvation or transported into Canada, and I believe Mexico, to be slaughtered in less than ideal circumstances.  If PETA and other such organisations want to do something that will actually HELP  then they should be calling for legislation on breeding, worldwide problems with transporting to slaughter and reinstating licensed slaughter houses across America.

The aggression on this post is uncalled for!
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry  but I feel
very strongly about  this issue these misguided fools like peta do untold
harm to animal welfare with there nieave simplistic  view of the world...


----------



## Dolcé (29 April 2012)

perfect11s said:



			Sorry  but I feel
very strongly about  this issue these misguided fools like peta do untold
harm to animal welfare with there nieave simplistic  view of the world...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I quoted you because I totally agreed with what you were saying, the aggression bit didn't apply to that post and I should have said thread rather than post, apologies for not being clear.


----------



## lilly1 (3 May 2012)

I havent read all the replies but I dont think the ops post was about the slaughter as such more on the inhumane treatment and death.  I have no problem with horses in the food chain.  What I do have a problem with and this goes for any animal, is the poor welfare of said animal while alive.


----------



## Tiffany (3 May 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			I am at the point of dispair, yes horses  get slaughtered. DO you eat MEAT?
		
Click to expand...

What's that got to do with anything. We all know animals are slaughtered, I think it's the way they are slaughtered that's the issue.

Don't you think they deserve to be slaughtered in the most humane way possible and without travelling for miles first?


----------



## SpruceRI (4 May 2012)

Clava said:



			Totally agree, the americans actually need more slaughter houses which are properly regulated.
		
Click to expand...


Agree with this.  Having more slaughter houses should mean that animals don't have to travel so far to be slaughtered.


----------



## Amaranta (4 May 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			I think it's very ignorant of people to focus on the 'terrible' fact that horses are slaughtered, rather than the very real welfare issue of the poor transport and slaughter methods involved overseas.  Too many people get hung up on the fact that horses are slaughtered - that is not an issue if it is humanely carried out.
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more, it is the do gooders in the USA who caused this problem by banning slaughter in the first place.  One of the good things Obama has done is to re introduce it, so these poor animals are not forced into foreign slaughterhouses, the Mexican ones are the worst and a whole load of American horses end up there.


----------



## Natalieshort (4 May 2012)

oh my god.


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Could not agree more, it is the do gooders in the USA who caused this problem by banning slaughter in the first place.  One of the good things Obama has done is to re introduce it, so these poor animals are not forced into foreign slaughterhouses, the Mexican ones are the worst and a whole load of American horses end up there.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## SusannaF (4 May 2012)

PETA actually endorsed the repeal of the legislation that effectively banned slaughter in the US, believe it or not. They're in favour of local slaughter.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 May 2012)

Since both Britain and America have disabled their own horse slaughter businesses,  when horses do now go for slaughter,  the traveling times and conditions are actually worse than those inflicted upon cattle.

Without a carcass value for a horse,  those that prove to be unsuitable,  either live out lives of misery,  and as field ornaments,  or if they happen to be female,  they will all so often be put in foal,  and those who campaign for equine welfare,  don't seem to be any happier with that.

*Those who have brought about the end of the slaughter trade for horses,  in Britain and America, have been unbelievably short sighted,  and are responsible to a very large extent for the appalling welfare problems which we now encounter.*

I live in Norfolk,  and no I wouldn't ship my horses down to Bristol,  firstly because it wouldn't make economic sense,  and secondly because the duration of the journey would trouble me,  knowing where I was taking them.  Were there a Norfolk based abattoir,  and I could be present at the end,  then I wouldn't give it a second thought.

I have a passport for a mare who was gifted to me,  and there is a section,  which has been signed by the previous owner,  which clearly states that she is not to go for human consumption.  Having given my word,  I shall keep it.  We now have passports issued for our youngsters,  and the exact wording is that "The equine animal is not _intended_ for human consumption",  which presumably means that providing that no lifelong banned substances are administered,  then they can go into the meat trade.

Those slaughtermen filmed were a disgrace.  It was a display of total incompetence,  and if I owned that abattoir,  that man would have been given instant dismissal.  Horses can be slaughtered in a humane and ethical manner.

The BHS,  The Jockey Club,  the RSPCA and all equine charities should stand together and encourage Defra to support the opening of abattoirs which are licensed for equines,  properly set up and organised and run.  We need to give the horse a final value,  instead of resigning it to the status of being a liability.

I feel very strongly about this,  as you may gather,  and it is not my wish to cause offence.  If I have,  I apologise.

Alec.


----------



## Taffyhorse (4 May 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Since both Britain and America have disabled their own horse slaughter businesses,  when horses do now go for slaughter,  the traveling times and conditions are actually worse than those inflicted upon cattle.

Without a carcass value for a horse,  those that prove to be unsuitable,  either live out lives of misery,  and as field ornaments,  or if they happen to be female,  they will all so often be put in foal,  and those who campaign for equine welfare,  don't seem to be any happier with that.

*Those who have brought about the end of the slaughter trade for horses,  in Britain and America, have been unbelievably short sighted,  and are responsible to a very large extent for the appalling welfare problems which we now encounter.*

I live in Norfolk,  and no I wouldn't ship my horses down to Bristol,  firstly because it wouldn't make economic sense,  and secondly because the duration of the journey would trouble me,  knowing where I was taking them.  Were there a Norfolk based abattoir,  and I could be present at the end,  then I wouldn't give it a second thought.

I have a passport for a mare who was gifted to me,  and there is a section,  which has been signed by the previous owner,  which clearly states that she is not to go for human consumption.  Having given my word,  I shall keep it.  We now have passports issued for our youngsters,  and the exact wording is that "The equine animal is not _intended_ for human consumption",  which presumably means that providing that no lifelong banned substances are administered,  then they can go into the meat trade.

Those slaughtermen filmed were a disgrace.  It was a display of total incompetence,  and if I owned that abattoir,  that man would have been given instant dismissal.  Horses can be slaughtered in a humane and ethical manner.

The BHS,  The Jockey Club,  the RSPCA and all equine charities should stand together and encourage Defra to support the opening of abattoirs which are licensed for equines,  properly set up and organised and run.  We need to give the horse a final value,  instead of resigning it to the status of being a liability.

I feel very strongly about this,  as you may gather,  and it is not my wish to cause offence.  If I have,  I apologise.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken here - one of the most sensible posts I've ever read!


----------



## wildoat (4 May 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Since both Britain and America have disabled their own horse slaughter businesses,  when horses do now go for slaughter,  the traveling times and conditions are actually worse than those inflicted upon cattle.

Without a carcass value for a horse,  those that prove to be unsuitable,  either live out lives of misery,  and as field ornaments,  or if they happen to be female,  they will all so often be put in foal,  and those who campaign for equine welfare,  don't seem to be any happier with that.

*Those who have brought about the end of the slaughter trade for horses,  in Britain and America, have been unbelievably short sighted,  and are responsible to a very large extent for the appalling welfare problems which we now encounter.*

I live in Norfolk,  and no I wouldn't ship my horses down to Bristol,  firstly because it wouldn't make economic sense,  and secondly because the duration of the journey would trouble me,  knowing where I was taking them.  Were there a Norfolk based abattoir,  and I could be present at the end,  then I wouldn't give it a second thought.

I have a passport for a mare who was gifted to me,  and there is a section,  which has been signed by the previous owner,  which clearly states that she is not to go for human consumption.  Having given my word,  I shall keep it.  We now have passports issued for our youngsters,  and the exact wording is that "The equine animal is not _intended_ for human consumption",  which presumably means that providing that no lifelong banned substances are administered,  then they can go into the meat trade.

Those slaughtermen filmed were a disgrace.  It was a display of total incompetence,  and if I owned that abattoir,  that man would have been given instant dismissal.  Horses can be slaughtered in a humane and ethical manner.

The BHS,  The Jockey Club,  the RSPCA and all equine charities should stand together and encourage Defra to support the opening of abattoirs which are licensed for equines,  properly set up and organised and run.  We need to give the horse a final value,  instead of resigning it to the status of being a liability.

I feel very strongly about this,  as you may gather,  and it is not my wish to cause offence.  If I have,  I apologise.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I rather reluctantly watched the video so I could understand the OP.
Truly shocking, and you would think totally unnecessary in this day and age.

Alec I think you have given a balanced and sensible response, it seems a real shame there can't be a solution which is as kind as possible to these poor animals.
Yes I eat meat, but I also feel very strongly we have an obligation to treat all 
animals, whether cattle, horses, dogs etc all with respect and compassion always, and, never more so than when we choose to end their lives , unfortunately the human race has a pretty bad record re other species generally.

Tony


----------



## Echo Bravo (5 May 2012)

The Americans can look after their own welfare of animals,we should be looking after our own. PETA is slime and I don't endorse them. But CHARITY begins at home, so if you don't want to see horses travelled long journeys for slaughter, back WHW...


----------

